# Sorta long: Renewed Interest in Painting- Crossroads



## crazycolorfulmind (Jul 22, 2014)

Story time: I've always loved art and got talked out of going to art school when I was 17- so I went to college to pursue a business degree. After two years, I decided I was bored and joined the military (still in). Last year, I realized I was more interested in psychology, so now I'm almost done earning my B.A. in Psych. 

After giving birth to my son in February, I began dealing with depression and decided to start painting again remembering how therapeutic it was for me. I had only painted a few pieces before in college. To my surprise, my first few pieces of work this year were very well received by family/friends/coworkers - they've pleaded for me to stick with painting, some even interested in buying. I was really shocked when my fiance, who had never really seen my artistic side, was almost teary-eyed looking at my first painting. Now I'm at a crossroads- I was planning on going to graduate school to be an occupational therapist after I completed my undergrad studies. Now that I've renewed this passion of mine, I am considering earning a second bachelor's or a master's in fine art (in addition to my occupational therapy studies). I'm not planning on pursuing art as a career after the military but I'd love to improve my skill (I still have MUCH to learn) and learn the technical side of painting/drawing. In a perfect world, I would be a full-time art teacher but I'm from CA and it seems like there aren't many jobs available- also, the pay seems to be on the "okay" side. I would, however, love to teach a few classes on the side just for the enjoyment of it. 

Just looking for advice as to whether you all think pursuing an art degree would be a smart move or a waste of time. Do you recommend just taking classes here and there at a studio instead? Definitely want painting to remain a part of my life and I really want to grow as an artist- so far I've been using youtube lessons but in-person classes would be better for me. Sorry, I'm a rambler! Lol. Thanks for any input!


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

From what you told us, I don't know why you need to get the art degree. Do take the classes. . Not everyone can teach. It's not as easy as being a student. Post your work in your album on your profile page.


----------



## crazycolorfulmind (Jul 22, 2014)

DLeeG said:


> From what you told us, I don't know why you need to get the art degree. Do take the classes. . Not everyone can teach. It's not as easy as being a student. Post your work in your album on your profile page.


I just posted my artwork that I've done so far in an album. I wanted to take classes because as you'll see, I still need a lot of work. I'd love to amaze people with my art one day like I'm amazed by so many others'. To the untrained eye, some of my stuff might be good but I know to skilled artists there's a LOT of improvement to be made. I happen to be pretty good at teaching from what little experiences I've had with it. Of course, I've never taught grade school- just various classes since being in the military.


----------



## RobWilkinson (Mar 31, 2014)

Follow your heart. Nothing worse than being umpteen years down the road of life and kicking yourself for not taking what you knew was the right choice. If you think you got that gift to teach then go do it. I loved art when I was at school, it was one of the few lessons I enjoyed. I left school and Art was the only option I could take at 'A' level (uk) but at the time I couldn't see a future in that. I am perfectly happy in my current job, and only discovered I could paint last year. I had badly hurt a leg while kitesurfing and couldn't walk properly for a long time. Got that bored I got some old paints out that I had bought years ago 

Follow your heart.


----------

